# Through Misty Pines (Myths) CSS, Albion V, BBR, BST First Chairs



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 19, 2016)

Finished another piece today, something a bit slower this time, an exploration cue loosely inspired by video games. Also gave me a chance to try out a new reverb (Pro-R), which I've shared a few thoughts about here: http://www.vi-control.net/community...erb-coming-nov-15th.57057/page-3#post-4016613

Thanks for listening, hope you enjoy it!



Libraries:
Strings - mainly CSS, a bit of Albion V. Soloists from Berlin Strings Exp D
Woodwinds - Spitfire BML
Brass - Berlin Brass
A couple of pad patches from Albion V


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice! Is that the SF harp?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a yes from me.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you!



jamwerks said:


> Nice! Is that the SF harp?



Yes, it's the SF harp, T mics only with a fair bit of reverb.


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 20, 2016)

I would usually comment on technical stuff, but this is so beautiful that I got completely immersed.


----------



## byzantium (Nov 21, 2016)

Brass (Berlin) is gorgeous in this too


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 22, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Brass (Berlin) is gorgeous in this too



I'm especially enjoying the tone of the trombones. Although I have to say I'm finding that the crossfades between dynamic layers are not the smoothest..


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Nov 23, 2016)

This could fit right in with an Elder Scrolls game. Really nice.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 25, 2016)

Thomas A Booker said:


> This could fit right in with an Elder Scrolls game. Really nice.



Thank you! Working on an Elder Scrolls game would be a real dream come true for me, I'm a huge fan of the series.


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 28, 2016)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Thank you! Working on an Elder Scrolls game would be a real dream come true for me, I'm a huge fan of the series.


Funny @Thomas A Booker mentioned that - exactly what I was thinking when I listened. Lovely track!


----------



## rlw (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow.... Very well done. Truly beautiful ........


----------

